# Solicito Pinout de Nokia 2220



## OSOS (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola amigos.

Estoy solicitando el diagramita correspondiente al pinout de este cel.

Gracias


----------



## jorluon (May 28, 2007)

Hola, fijate en esta pagina:

http://www.nokia-tuning.net/index.php?m=pinouts

estan los pinout de los nokia

Espero haberte ayudado, suerte


----------

